# Zoe's Fight is over



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

Such a sorrowful day for me. Yesterday Zoe was acting a bit strange so I knew she wasn't feeling well. I just didn't realize how bad. She went for a little walk, but was a bit shaky on her feet.
We came home and she went to her blanket and after an hour or so I noticed her panting had really ramped up.
About 2:00 I called a friend to come over to see what Zoe's reaction would be - we all know how goldens' answer the door.
Other than lifting her head there was no reaction at all to Jan coming in.
I called the on call vet and made arrangements to meet at 6:00 at his clinic.
Shortly after Zoe tried to get up and kept falling. Jan & I had to carry her outside to pee and she kept toppling over. I knew then that this was to be the day she went to see her friends.
At 6:10 Zoe left this world and went to meet Joe and Hudson to run again free and whole.
My heart is broken and my house is quiet . for now. I will spend today putting her toys and dishes and blankets and leashes in storage.
She went 2 1/2 years as a fighter. In the end her age of 12 years, 10 months 3 days won.
I will always remember my baby as the type a personality she was and the most stubborn dog in existence who controlled me and had me obedience trained to her!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. She was a very beautiful girl.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss! We just sent our 13 year old Cocker to the bridge to be with her sister on Friday!!! Hugs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. She was beautiful and she was a fighter, but mostly I think, she loved and loved greatly in return.

Run softly at the Bridge Zoe


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Wishing you peace and comfort during this difficult time.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

My condolences.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful Zoe. I am so sorry for your loss---- ((HUGS)).


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear about Zoe

Rest In Peace Zoe


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed precious girl. Hugs and peace to you.


----------



## Ladyluck (Nov 3, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I loved that you cherished all the positive moments and hope that you can continue to remember all the lovely memories you created together. Sending hugs for you.

Run free Zoe.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Saying goodbye is so hard. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry. She survived lymphoma for a long time thanks to your loving care and providing her with the necessary medical care. As we know from our own experience, it is a big sacrifice to spend all the time and money, but every day of life is worth it and you gave her hundreds of days of extra life she would otherwise not have had. 

We'll keep you in our thoughts as you go through this transition. I believe we'll see them again.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your beloved Zoe.


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks, I know you are a few weeks in front of me in this journey. I miss my "puppy" so much that my heart is breaking. But when I saw her face as she was on the table waiting on the vet, I know that she knew that it was her time. I've never seen her so serene in 12 years!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry it was Zoe's time to leave you. My thoughts are with you during this hard hard time.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

RIP - Zoe. I am sorry. Thinking of you. Hugs.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am truly sorry for your loss, how much it hurts many of us know very well. Zoe was a fighter and that way she will be remembered on this forum.

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Zoe with your new golden friends.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Zoe will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry and thinking of you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very very sorry about the loss of your dearest Zoe. Words are so inadequate at such a difficult and heartbreaking time. Sending thoughts for strength to get you thru this terrible time.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Our hearts and breaking with yours. May the love you shared shine a light for you until you and your beautiful Zoe meet again.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart aches for you. Years ago on a similarly sad day, a vet gave me a pointer to this piece by American playwright Eugene O'Neill, written to console his wife after the death of a beloved dog: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill.

May these favorite passages be a comfort to you, as they have to me many times over the years:

_"I ask my Master and Mistress to remember me always, but not to grieve for me too long. In my life I have tried to be a comfort to them in time of sorrow, and a reason for added joy in their happiness. It is painful for me to think that even in death I should cause them pain... It is time I said good-bye, before I become too sick a burden on myself and on those who love me. ...But peace, at least, is certain. Peace and long rest for weary old heart and head and limbs, and eternal sleep in the earth I have loved so well. Perhaps, after all, this is best...

"One last word of farewell, Dear Master and Mistress. Whenever you visit my grave, say to yourselves with regret but also with happiness in your hearts at the remembrance of my long happy life with you: 'Here lies one who loved us and whom we loved.' No matter how deep my sleep I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail."_

Peace be with you, as it surely is with Zoe.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of Zoe, my thoughts and prayers are with you today and those to come. 

She will always be with you because she will always hold a very special place in your heart. She's also a part of your soul and who you are.

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zoe*

I am so very sorry about Zoe!
I put her on our 2013 Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-12.html#post2676186

I'm sure she's met my Smooch and Snobear!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just stopped by to check on you. It is SO hard when they leave. It is particularly hard when they have been ill and we wrap our whole lives around taking care of them. Keeping you in our thoughts at this very sad time.


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

*I hate mornings & nights*

Mornings have been so very hard this week. I've been so used to having to spend 5 minutes just waking her up (she may have been faking sleep), getting her down stairs and then her short walk before I can get ready for work. Today I got up at the same time and had all this time on my hands and didn't know what to do. Guess I'll need to start walking although I hate walking without her. I've always felt naked anytime I've gone without Zoe.
Nights are so very hard, because now I can go to bed whenver I want, I don't have to wait for her to go out for a pee.
Tomorrow my new cat comes home which will help with the loneliness I hope.
My boss gave me a gift card today for a nursery to buy a bush/tree in Zoe's memory. Which is kind of funny as she always dug up anything I bought. It was her yard you see and I didn't have permission to change it.
So now I'll have a nice garden and yard, but would prefer the mess she has always made.
Thanks for everyone's thoughts.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. The days and nights seem vastly different when our dogs are no longer with us. May your good memories of her provide some solace.


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

*A week has gone by....*

Well a week has passed and the tears are slowly not coming all the time. I went to our local humane society on Wed and picked out a cat.
I went fully expecting to get a black female as that is my favorite cat. I met and decided on a male beige cat, 2 years old, the same colour as a golden retriever! One of his favorite spots is right in the middle of my kitchen floor sprawled out just like and where Zoe would lie as I was cooking. 
We have all decided that there's a reason I picked Ben (or he picked me)
Having Ben in the house has made it more liveable, but I am on the lookout now and the search is on for a dog to come into my life. It won't be a golden as my townhouse only actually allows 30-45 lb dogs under the condo rules. Zoe was allowed in knowing that she was sick at the time I bought it 2 years ago. No one ever complained or asked for the rule to be enforced, I think because she charmed everyone she met. So now I'm looking at breeds that are smaller but still big enough to be hardy. 
I have always had a dog in my life and it's so hard to not have one underfoot.
Next w/e luckily I go to dog sit my nephew's shepherd/collie 4 month old! That at least will be a temporary dog fix.
Zoe's ashes will be here this week and that will probably start me off on another crying spree. It will make it more final and less like a dream/nightmare.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Zoe, she will now be running fast and free again at the bridge with her many new friends - and she will always walk beside you on golden, silent paws

Run free and sleep softly Zoe


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you as we understand how difficult those first few early days and weeks are  I am glad that you have got Ben to help you through this painful time. Zoe will have lots of lovely new golden buddies at the bridge and will always be watching over you!


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

it's 3 weeks today and seems so much longer. I've started my search for another dog and I have my cat Ben that I got 3 day later but I am missing my golden Zoe so badly today. I still see her everywhere I miss her bugging me all day long. Hopefully in a few weeks, I'll have a new dog, but it wont' be Zoe. She was so special and totally mine, no one elses, just mine. My cat Ben seems to channel her. It's very strange. She's Zoe's colour and lies in Zoe's spot and greets people at the door. There's definitely a reason I brought him home.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. I know how painful it is. I hope, in time, you are able to open your home to another golden.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

zoehow54 said:


> it's 3 weeks today and seems so much longer. I've started my search for another dog and I have my cat Ben that I got 3 day later but I am missing my golden Zoe so badly today. I still see her everywhere I miss her bugging me all day long. Hopefully in a few weeks, I'll have a new dog, but it wont' be Zoe. She was so special and totally mine, no one elses, just mine. My cat Ben seems to channel her. It's very strange. She's Zoe's colour and lies in Zoe's spot and greets people at the door. There's definitely a reason I brought him home.


Hi Kim, just stopped by to see how are you doing. I am glad Ben is there with you and it seems he is connected with Zoe and trying to assure you that Zoe is still with you in spirit. It is really nice of your boss to give you the gift card to buy a tree in memory of Zoe. When you have time let us know how are you and how is your search going.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. Sending you BIG HUGS.


----------



## walter1956 (Feb 15, 2013)

sorry to hear about Zoe. I too, have lost my friend 3-5-13. I'm glad you may look for a nother dog, I like cat's but they are not a dog. I found, and put money down on a new pup around 3-weeks from losing my best friend Tallie. Very, very hard to do. We now have a new pup, unbelievable fun, my 7 year old Golden is not looking sad anymore, the household is back to a more norm, but it will never be the same without Tallie. I had around 6 years with Tallie and Torrie together with no thoughts of cancer or death, I'll never again have those years back in my life time, but having the new pup was the right thing to do, even as hard as it's been, to look for a pup, pick it up, and bring it to our house as a new family member. Hope you find another 4 legged, tail wagging friend.


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

I am posting this to let everyone know I have a new baby. His name is Zeke and he's an English Cocker spaniel. He's called blue roan and tan because he has beautiful golden coloured feet! I call these his Zoe feet. He's a sweet boy, loving and smart. I cry less and less when I think of Zoe but still have a hard time stopping the tears when I see pictures of her or think of her. She will be in my heart forever. Thanks for the support from all while I travelled this path.


----------

